# Multilingual Accountant planning to migrate to Canada



## Bella Tigress (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all, I'm a single female in my early twenties and I've been working as an accountant for the past one year. I have a degree in Applied Accounting and also a Professional Certificate in Chartered Accountancy. I studied in London for 2 years. I speak fluently and write in English, Mandarin , French and Malay. Also due to my ethnicity background, I also speak Cantonese, Tamil and Hindi. I look at myself as somewhat 'bi-cultural', for example, I have a red belt in Taekwondo (Korean martial arts), at the same time, I play the piano. I enjoy Indian classical fine arts, at the same time, I'm a ballroom dancer. These are to say, I believe I won't have a problem meeting people of different cultural background nor fitting in a new environment. 

Due to the discriminating nature in my country, i.e, minority race do not share the same rights and privileges as the majority race, I have decided to move to another country where I will be treated in a fair and equal manner as I could not tolerate such discrimination anymore.

I've been to Australia four times and loved it there but after reading about Canada being voted as one of the best place to live in, I did my research on Canada and would love to visit Canada soon and then make a decision as to should I move there.

Therefore, I would like to know, which part of Canada would you recommend me to visit and what are the chances of me getting a job there or should I open up my options to other countries.

Basically, I just want to know anything and everything about Canada.
Please feel kind to give me your feedbacks. 

P/S: I am aware of the extremely cold weather in Canada too! Plz gv me feedbacks on this as well.

Thank u so so much


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I recommend Toronto but you might also like Vancouver because there are more Asians there; however, there are more jop opportunities in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA)

This book might help:












Bella Tigress said:


> Therefore, I would like to know, which part of Canada would you recommend me to visit and what are the chances of me getting a job there or should I open up my options to other countries.


----------



## Bella Tigress (Sep 24, 2010)

hey Sean, thank you for the feedback, I will definitely look into your recommendation, appreciate it )


----------

